# Dépanneur (épicerie)



## jpb12

J'aimerais savoir comment dire "dépanneur" dans le sens d'une épicerie en espagnol pour un projet.

merci d'avance


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut jpb12 et bienvenue sur ce forum ! 

Je suppose que tu parles de l'épicerie de dépannage du Québec ?
Ce fil te sera peut-être utile alors ?
(on le trouvait facilement à partir du dictionnaire WR, ici)


----------



## albertovidal

​En Montreal se utiliza esta palabra como sinónimo de lo que es un kiosco (al menos en Argentina).
Se trata de una pequeña tienda donde vende cigarrillos, gaseosas, galletas y artículos varios de limpieza, para afeitarse, etc. y, además, periódicos y revistas.
He buscado esta palabra en varios diccionarios y la acepción es la de *taller de reparaciones.*
Quisiera saber si _dépanneur _(en el sentido de kiosco) se utiliza sólo en Quebec o también en Francia.
Saludos


----------



## Pohana

Il y un fil où tu trouveras la réponse :



Ploupinet said:


> Et bien le problème... C'est que l'équivalent  du dépanneur n'existe pas en France, c'est encore différent de  l'épicerie arabe d'après moi ! A ma connaissance, rien en France ne  permet simultanément de faire une grille de Loto, acheter des  cigarettes, le journal, des chips, de la bière,...





itka said:


> ... Les seuls dépanneurs que j'appelle viennent  réparer ma voiture, ma machine à laver, ma télé... tout ce qui se  déglingue... et se font payer très cher pour cela... sans compter le  déplacement !


----------



## Ploupinet

Hola!
Se utiliza solo en Quebec de hecho


----------



## galizano

Hola 
En Francia, se llamaría más bien " magasin de dépannage" ***(Pas de traduction en anglais sur ce forum ! Norme 2. Gévy, modératrice)
 Ver artículo adjunto: *** Lien commercial non permis.


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour,

Un "magasin de dépannage" on en a de toutes sortes en France, de dépannage informatique, de dépannage électrique.

Ça veut tout dire et rien dire. Ça s'applique à n'importe quel style de magasin, pas spécialement à ce que nos amis du Québec appellent "dépanneur".

Voir l'article dans le Grand Dictionnaire Technique de l'Office québecois de la langue française et qui signale dans l'article "dépanneur (entreprise)" l'équivalence en France "*bazarette*" dont ils signalent aussi le peu d'emploi de ce terme.
http://www.granddictionnaire.com/BTML/FRA/r_Motclef/index1024_1.asp

Voir aussi ici:
http://www.presse-francophone.org/apfa/defi/b/bazarett.htm

[Pero aquí se termina esta pregunta pues este foro es de traducción francés-español y español-francés. No francés-francés.]

*¡Y todavía nos falta la traducción al español!*

Bisous,

Gévy (moderadora)


----------



## Marie3933

J'aime bien "bazarette", mais ce n'est pas courant.
un "magasin de proximité", peut-être?

Pour la traduction en espagnol, il y a des suggestions ici.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Marie3933 said:


> J'aime bien "bazarette", mais ce n'est pas courant. [...]


Attention toutefois : dans ma région, une bazarette désigne une personne bavarde, une pipelette, voire une commère de bazar !   



Marie3933 said:


> Pour la traduction en espagnol, il y a des suggestions ici.


Bien d'accord ! (cf. post #2 )


----------



## swift

jpb12 nunca volvió. 

En Costa Rica, el equivalente aproximativo sería la *pulpería* o la *tienda de abarrotes*.


> *dépanneur *n.m.
> 
> Établissement où l'on vend des  aliments et une gamme restreinte d'articles de consommation courante, et  dont les heures et jours d'ouverture s'étendent au-delà des heures et  jours habituels des établissements commerciaux.
> 
> [Office de la langue française, 2001]





> *abarrote
> 
> 3.     * m. pl. _ Am._ Artículos comerciales, principalmente comestibles, de uso cotidiano y venta ordinaria.*
> 4.     * m. pl. _ Col._,_ Ec._,_ Méx._ y_ Perú._ Tienda donde se venden artículos de uso cotidiano, principalmente comestibles.
> 
> DRAE.


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour José,

Pas sûre que ça corresponde. La particularité de ces "dépanneurs" c'est de vendre épicerie et autres produits à des heures où normalement tout est fermé. Donc un terme général de boutique normale, ça ne va pas. Et dans les définitions du mot "abarrote" que tu donnes il n'y a aucune référence aux horaires.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## swift

Habría que valorar el interés lexicográfico de la indicación horaria que recoge el GDT. En Costa Rica, las tiendas de abarrotes y las pulperías están abiertas todos los días y cierran en horarios extraordinarios.


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

El horario es lo que no habías precisado. Ahora ya queda más claro simplemente con tu última frase.
Evidentemente que la referencia horaria es importante, por eso es un "dépanneur" y no cualquier tienda.

Muchas gracias. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Nicomon

Bonjour ou bonsoir,

Je réalise que cette réponse est tardive et bon... elle vaut ce qu'elle vaut.

Mais au cas où ça puisse aider, dans la section espagnol *Termium* (voir #2) suggère "_tienda de conveniencia_" (comme FranParis dans le fil que Karine et Marie on mis en lien), 
ce qui en fait une traduction littérale de l'équivalent anglais (du moins, au Canada) pour notre « _dépanneur _». 

On y suggère aussi : _minimercardo de barrio..._ et il y a des définitions un peu succintes à mon avis.


----------



## Calina18

C'est un concept typiquement québécois, au point où même les anglophones du Québec ont semble-t'il renoncé à traduire de mot et utilisent couramment le terme dépanneur (en anglais) plutôt que des équivalents plus ou moins justes qu'on retrouve dans les autres provinces ou aux États-Unis.


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
Estoy de acuerdo con Karine y Nocomon, diría "tienda de conveniencia" aunque no es un término que utilice la gente habitualmente.

Aquí diríamos: vamos "al chino" (en Francia, sería "l'arabe du coin") ya que las tiendas chinas tienen la reputación de estar siempre abiertas.
En España, no es mucho problema, los hipermercados cierran a las 10 de la noche de lunes a sábado y muchas tiendas de comestibles abren el domingo 
por la mañana.


----------



## swift

Nicomon said:


> On y suggère aussi : _minimercardo de barrio..._ et il y a des définitions un peu succintes à mon avis.


Cela me rappelle les *minisúpers* qui existent aussi au Costa Rica. Les _minisúpers_ s'appellent ainsi car c'est l'abréviation de minisupermercado   (!!). Ce sont des magasins un peu plus grands que les _pulperías_ et les clients peuvent prendre les produits directement sans avoir à les demander au vendeur ; dans les_ pulperías_, par contre, c'est le vendeur qui donne au client les produits demandés. On peut trouver dans les _minisúpers_ toutes sortes de denrées alimentaires : de la viande, du fromage, du poulet, des pâtes, de la farine, certains légumes, des boissons alcoolisées... mais la variété reste assez limitée. On peut y aller aussi chercher des produits de nettoyage et certains produits beauté.  Les heures d'ouverture des _minisúpers_ sont en général plus longues, certains fermant vers 23 heures.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

Aquí tenemos:
- un 24 horas
o
- un deshoras (No se si es nombre de franquicia pero se utiliza como sustantivo): da un salto hasta el deshoras que me he quedado sin sal / pilas / ginebra / revista...

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## swift

También existe una franquicia en Costa Rica que se llama AMPM y se caracteriza por estos horarios extendidos.


----------



## Calina18

swift said:


> Cela me rappelle les *minisúpers* qui existent aussi au Costa Rica. Les _minisúpers_ s'appellent ainsi car c'est l'abréviation de minisupermercado   (!!). Ce sont des magasins un peu plus grands que les _pulperías_ et les clients peuvent prendre les produits directement sans avoir à les demander au vendeur ; dans les_ pulperías_, par contre, c'est le vendeur qui donne au client les produits demandés. On peut trouver dans les _minisúpers_ toutes sortes de denrées alimentaires : de la viande, du fromage, du poulet, des pâtes, de la farine, certains légumes, des boissons alcoolisées... mais la variété reste assez limitée. On peut y aller aussi chercher des produits de nettoyage et certains produits beauté.  Les heures d'ouverture des _minisúpers_ sont en général plus longues, certains fermant vers 23 heures.



Et non, ça n'a rien à voir avec un minisupermercado. Il ne s'agit pas de mini épiceries. On ne trouve pas de viande dans les "dépanneurs", très rarement des légumess. S'il y en a ce sera, des pommes de terre, des oignons, quelques laitues et des tomates. Vraiment du dépannage pour le repas, pour concocter un sandwich ou une salade. Par contre on y trouve du lait, de la bière et du vin.


----------



## swift

Je voudrais juste préciser que je n'ai pas proposé "minisúper" pour traduire le mot "dépanneur". En revanche, j'ai voulu ajouter un autre terme qui m'est venu à l'esprit lorsque j'ai vu "minimercado de barrio".

Il faudrait sans doute connaître un minisúper pour savoir qu'il s'agit, pour la plupart, de petits magasins où l'on va pour les _imprévus_. Si j'ai dit qu'on y trouve de la viande, il ne faut surtout pas imaginer qu'il est question d'un rayon spécialisé où l'on peut avoir de l'osso buco ou de l'aloyau . Dans des minisúpers on trouve vraiment ce qui est nécessaire pour "dépanner", justement. Mais je ne dirais pas que ce terme est la traduction exacte du dépanneur québécois.

Bonne nuit.


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
No conocía "*deshoras*" (mencionado por Martine). Sería una buena traducción de "dépanneur" ya que son expresiones coloquiales
que hacen referencia al servicio que da este tipo de tienda. Sin embargo, yo nunca lo he relacionado con una tienda.

"24 horas" creo que es una cadena.


----------

